# "Star Wars" reenacted by Bunnies



## Swordlady (Dec 16, 2005)

The Bunnies are at it again: http://www.angryalien.com/1205/starwarsbuns.asp


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2005)

You gotta watch it repeatedly to catch all the little tiny eeny weenie jokes that are in the pics/animations... such as the jason hockey mask in the trash compactor... and Vader's bunny tail when he kills Obi-wan-Kenbunny.
good stuff.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice.

As a huge star wars geek I can appreciate this. 

I wish I could get the director of our fan fim to let me put it online damn him.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

That just made my night!

BunnyBunnyBunz!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 16, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> As a huge star wars geek I can appreciate this.


 
A-men!


----------



## green meanie (Dec 16, 2005)

I laughed till I cried. Thanks!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 16, 2005)

The out-takes at the end are pretty good too...
Sweet! They have Pulp Fiction too...


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 17, 2005)

YES!!!! YES!!!!!

HAN SHOT FIRST!!!!!!!! HE DID NOT WAIT FOR THAT IDIOT GREEDO TO TAKE  A SHOT!!!! HE BLASTED HIM BEFORE HE GOT THE CHANCE!!!!!

The bunnies did better than Lucas did the second time around.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 19, 2005)

That is definitly another thing to add to the growing list of animal related flash toons and Star Wars revised in a way to seem better than the original Lucas ones lists.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 19, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> The out-takes at the end are pretty good too...
> Sweet! They have Pulp Fiction too...


 
I rather liked the Rocky Horror Picture Show they did.  Sheesh...they're ALL good!


----------

